# rough year for the railroads



## DJsTrains (Mar 14, 2013)

https://youtu.be/_eEuUG2LwaY


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

BNSF and UP are very slow here in northeast Wyoming. Oil and coal have dropped off dramatically.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Can't imagine why. Heck, Bush has been outa office for over 7 years, or is the buffoon still tryin to take over the White House from him?


----------

